# A little something ...



## re-peat (Dec 23, 2009)

http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Re_Xmas09.mp3 (A little something for the festive season.) Or, to give it its full title: _"Best wishes to everybody on the forum, and thanks for making this a very nice place!"_


----------



## dinerdog (Dec 23, 2009)

Kool, the ghost of FZ lives.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 23, 2009)

That was fun


----------



## Rob (Dec 23, 2009)

ha ha fantastic writing as always Piet, and humour... may the coming days be as lighthearted and loaded with surprises as your music! Thank you my friend


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2009)

re-peat @ Wed Dec 23 said:


> http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/Re_Xmas09.mp3 (A little something for the festive season.) Or, to give it its full title: _"Best wishes to everybody on the forum, and thanks for making this a very nice place!"_



Coooooool! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 23, 2009)

Patrick, I like your work, well done!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Przemek K. (Dec 23, 2009)

Great. What can I say, it was a pleasure listening to this " A little something" 
It seems you had yourself much fun.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 23, 2009)

Lots of fun. Has a quasi Gershwin's American in Paris vibe which I like.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 23, 2009)

Fun stuff. It kind of reminds me of when I was at university, it was an old building, McGill University, and when you would take the elevator you would hear the music going on at each level as you'd pass them by, from opera to harpsichord to jazz band.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 23, 2009)

but I didnt get you anything!!

Thanks so much...so very cool as usual.


----------



## mjc (Dec 23, 2009)

Hahaha loved it!  o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 23, 2009)

Heh, I like this. Definitely fun. Some Tom & Jerry-ish elements, and I hear some Zappa as well. Good job!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 23, 2009)

OK Piet, spill the beans. How many tracks did you use?

.


----------



## dadek (Dec 23, 2009)

Wonderful. Happy Holidays.

Is that the V-Piano?


----------



## NedK (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cool work there re-peat. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mixolydian (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool.  Pretty much love the White Christmas part, very funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## A/V4U (Dec 24, 2009)

Very stylish. Thanks for sharing "track description"....just curious what is your main seqencer. TIA Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed info.

It's interesting to see what and how people create these things. I always end up thinking to myself, 'That's crazy, why would any one ever use X or Y for this and that?'

Yup, even this time. 

It's a really fun, creative and exhilarating track.

Oh yeah, Merry Christmas Piet!

.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 24, 2009)

Fabulous piece!


----------



## re-peat (Dec 24, 2009)

A/V4U, I'm using Apple Logic.
And one more time: thanks everyone and a Merry Christmas.

(If the link appears to be not working anymore, that's perfectly normal: it is dead.)

_


----------

